# October So Cal Herf



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

So When are we thinking about doing this?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well Gentlemen, upon looking at my schedule I think the 23rd of October is going to have to be the day for me. So October 23rd will be the next SoCal Herf.

*Location: 
Zafuto's Cigar Haven
990 Ontario Mills Dr, 
Ontario, CA 91764 *

*Time: 10:00*


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Where's all the SoCal Peeps at??????


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Not sure what I've got going on that weekend, but I'm really going to try to make it to this one.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

I cannot make this one due to business travel. However I do want to be notified of the next one so I can be there.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

I will be there


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Have fun gents... I'll be in Virginia visiting my new granddaughter...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I think that'll work for me. I'm down for a tentative yes. Gotta check with the General of the War Department first.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Bout time we see some movement in here..... 

Where's all the rest of the SoCalers????????


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Jeff- dont worry ill be there next month!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Sweet!! Will be looking forward to it Brother!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

its up in the air for me...I definitely am trying for this one though


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Where is everyone....... bump?????


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

Bah, sundays are bad for me. Will try for the next one though!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Where's all the rest of my SoCal Brethren?????


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm here


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Okay so where is everyone??? So far the only one's I'm tracking that are going are:

Hannibal
Vicini

*Tentative*
ktblunden
socalocmatt
sweater88

*Have not heard from:*
dr.dirty
68 Lotus
Bad Andy
RGraphics
1029henry
Ronjohn
chef-zorba
The Mad Professor
CaptainJeebes

Come on lets hear it Brothers.... We have had a few good ones and I would like to see this continue to grow.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Okay so where is everyone??? So far the only one's I'm tracking that are going are:
> 
> Hannibal
> Vicini
> ...


Hey Jeff!

If I weren't on a Dundee style walkabout, I'd be there for sure!

But I'm probably going to miss a couple! :dunno: :biggrin1:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks Bob!!

I hope you have a good time and please be safe!


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Jeff,

Put me in the tentative category for now.

-Andy


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Put me on the tentative but leaning towards yes.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

*Going for sure:*
Hannibal
Vicini

*Tentative*
ktblunden
socalocmatt
sweater88
Bad Andy
RGraphics

*Have not heard from:*
dr.dirty
Ronjohn
chef-zorba
The Mad Professor
CaptainJeebes


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

*Going for sure:*
Hannibal
Vicini
Ronjohn

*Tentative*
ktblunden
socalocmatt
sweater88
Bad Andy
RGraphics
dr.dirty 99% sure, not 100%

*Have not heard from:*
chef-zorba
The Mad Professor
CaptainJeebes


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know but Ill be in San Diego that weekend.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm gonna speak to my friend about this. I'll let you know.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

You can move me from tenative to going for sure. That is unless I smoke Jeff's sharks and am on the run.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

*Going for sure:*
Hannibal
Vicini
Ronjohn
socalocmatt

*Tentative*
ktblunden
sweater88
Bad Andy
RGraphics
dr.dirty 99% sure, not 100%
louistogie

*Have not heard from:*
chef-zorba
The Mad Professor

***Matt, there is NO distance far enough to run....***

j/k.... :lol: wait no I'm not..


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> ***Matt, there is NO distance far enough to run....***
> 
> j/k.... :lol: wait no I'm not..


Jeff: So, you have those Sharks?

Me: Yep, here they are.

Jeff: These look like regular topedos. :mmph:

Me: Uhhm... they must have inflated do to all of the.. uhhm.. age :lie:

Jeff: Why does the band say Ron Mexico?!?! :yell:

Me: :bolt:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

ROFLMAO!!!!!!

Those must be the ultra elite Ron Mexico's for that price.....


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Ahhh, so you've heard of them too. :biglaugh:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah aren't those the ones with the 24k gold bands???


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

LOL. Yep, those are the ones, and they use the tears of crying children to to wet the wrapper.


----------



## chef-zorba (Aug 5, 2011)

Cant make it to this one. Was away for 2 months and just checked my box today for the first time. :mmph: What a mess a couple months can really be. Hopefully I can make it to the next one and I'm really hoping things open up next year starting January when I can be a regular at the socal herfs!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Alexi, hope things go for the better for you. Will be nice seeing you in the upcoming months!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Reminder bump..... It's this Sunday....


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Getting closer..... Bump!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

See everyone tomorrow. My lady wanted to know if y'all wanted a pumpkin pie.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Looking like I won't be able to make this one. My niece's birthday is tomorrow.


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

jealousy bump


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

Was holding out hoping that I could go, but not going to be free tomorrow. Next time maybe. Gotta make it out to meet you local BOTLs soon!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well today's the day.... See whoever's coming in a few hours.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

When do these normally end?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Whenever you want. Sometimes people have out till late afternoon. It's up to you.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well had a good time at the herf yesterday. Was wishing we had more people but any day relaxing with people that have the same addiction as I do is a GREAT day!! Look for the next SoCal Herf post. I should have it up later today.


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Its weird but for some reason I cant see page 2.


----------

